# Double Din SQ head unit?



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

What is Best Double Din SQ head unit that has iPhone hand free calling, DVD, back up camera & GPS?

I have an awesome Kenwood K-CD01 single din head unit that I was going to use but, I like the idea of having a backup camera. 

I can live without the GPS & handsfree calling but, it is nice.

It is going to be installed with a JBL MS-8 DSP. And I am using AudioControl MVCs for volume control, so if it has a fixed line output even better. 

2001 Lexus LX 470 with no steering wheel controls, Arc Audio 1200.6 xDI amps and replacing all the factory speakers too.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

You would probably like apple's CarPlay which you can use iMaps as your gps, so any double din with this feature, Pioneer makes a great headunit...


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

I have the avh 4800 and it's really nice to me for $280 but I did screw up and blow the pico. Luckily pioneer is going to fix it for me. It does a good job for me running active. Get a good back up camera. I got a cheap one and it's horrible in the dark. Bluetooth works well for me and the DVD is really nice. Great picture. Sometimes I'm in my truck for a good while in between soccer games with my son so the DVD was a biggie for me.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I have an Alpine W910 flagship double din. I bought it for $1000. Gently used it for a few months. Asking $350 or best offer if interested.

It has blutooth calling, Navigation, Back up camera capabilities, DVD etc.

Here is a link to a new one right now on e-bay right now for $999

save about $600
It's not mine but will show you the features.

ALPINE iNA-W910BT 7" MULTIMEDIA GPS TOUCHSCREEN DVD/CD/USB RECEIVER- NIB!!! 4958043524259 | eBay


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (May 16, 2008)

I second the Alpine listed above. I run 1 in my car and 1 in my wife's. Both running optical into a processor for mine and an MRA-D550 in the wife's.


----------



## Zaire724 (Dec 30, 2016)

I was just going to post a similar question to the board. Is there a SQ double din heading that would be worth getting primarily if you are running a DSP unit i.e.. helix/ps8/mosoconi etc?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hard to go wrong with the Pioneer units if buying new. Easy to navigate too. But for the asking price I'd pounce on that flagship Alpine Gerald is selling. To be honest though, I'd go with the one you can tolerate the looks of the best. I'm not familiar with the Alpine onboard eq but the Pioneer will have a 13 band graphic that works great for a nudge here and there with the eq. The Alpine might sound better but then again it might not. That's for the user to decide. I had a really nice Kenwood DD unit that had more of a 3d sound to it (hard to describe but it was there) but hated the user interface and the underside of my dash amplified the onboard fan like a horn mouth. My buddy is running it on factory speakers with a sealed ID8 for a sub and loves it. So sometimes marginally better sound isn't worth the little things that might be more of an annoyance than you can deal with on a daily basis. Sorry for being longwinded. Just giving several angles to headunit decision.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Zaire724 said:


> I was just going to post a similar question to the board. Is there a SQ double din heading that would be worth getting primarily if you are running a DSP unit i.e.. helix/ps8/mosoconi etc?


If you plan on running a DSP, then just about any will do. Pick the one with the aesthetics and features that you like.


----------

